# Tempe, AZ Motor Officer



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Tempe police officer dies in Loop 101 crash September 28, 2006A Tempe police officer died Thursday at the hospital after his police motorcycle struck some debris and crashed on Loop 101.Related LinksToday's Top Stories
News
Tempe
http://spinbox.freedom.com/?RC=55036615&AI=5566&RANDOM=37037700056586Officer Kevin Weeks was fatally injured about 4:15 a.m. on southbound Loop 101 near University Drive. He was taken to Scottsdale Healthcare Osborn, where he died from his injuries.

Additional information was not readily available.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/28/2006
*Ariz. motorcycle officer dies after freeway wreck*

*Officer Down: Kevin Weeks* - [Tempe, Arizona]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28
*Additional Info:* Officer Kevin Weeks had served with the Tempe Police Department for 7 years. 
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Weeks was killed in an motorcycle accident.
*Date of Incident:* September 28, 2006

*Ariz. motorcycle officer dies after freeway wreck*
The Associated Press
TEMPE, Ariz.- More information on a 28-year-old Tempe police officer killed on the Loop 1-0-1 early this morning.
Officer Kevin Weeks was on his way home from duty when his motorcycle hit some construction debris near University Drive on the southbound 1-0-1.
Crews are working to build the light rail over that part of the freeway.
Weeks was taken to a Scottsdale hospital, but he died of his injuries.
Weeks joined the Tempe Police Department in June of 1999. He served in the patrol division from September of 1999 to June of 2001, when he joined the Tempe Police Traffic Bureau.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

